# recherche tutoriel explicatif pour installer de la ram su un ibook g4



## derennes (7 Mars 2005)

voila,je vais devoir installer de la ram sur mon ibook et malgré que j'ai lu la procédure sur le manuel de l'ordi,je suis pas sur de pas faire des conneries! , or je me souviens avoir vu un lien que je ne parviens plus a retrouver pointant vers un site qui expliquait photos a l'appui comment faire pour procéder a cette manip?
eske ca dit kelke chose a quelqu'un?


----------



## nicogala (7 Mars 2005)

A mon avis tu ne pourra pas trouver plus simple que sur la doc d'Apple... non, vraiment, il suffit d'un petit tournevis cruciforme et puis 2mn de ton temps... pas de quoi baliser


----------



## Massalia (7 Mars 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> voila,je vais devoir installer de la ram sur mon ibook et malgré que j'ai lu la procédure sur le manuel de l'ordi,je suis pas sur de pas faire des conneries! , or je me souviens avoir vu un lien que je ne parviens plus a retrouver pointant vers un site qui expliquait photos a l'appui comment faire pour procéder a cette manip?
> eske ca dit kelke chose a quelqu'un?



Je viens de le faire très facilement en suivant le pas-à-pas d'Apple.
Le seul problème possible serait au niveau des attaches à ressort du clavier, qui m'ont paru très fragiles. Celui-ci doit venir très facilement, sinon y aller doucement...


----------



## jade05 (8 Mars 2005)

le lien :

http://images.apple.com/fr/support/ibook/doityourself/memory-fr.pdf

Bon courage.

Je l'ai fait hier, c'est assez facile en prenant bien son temps.

Bon courage


----------

